# Bought a new Ridgid tile saw...any reviews here?



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> I bought the $500 model in July from Home Depot Took two god damn frustrating hours to assemble the thing (honestly, the worst assembly manual I have ever seen, we mostly built it from the pictures of the saw on the box) , then the laser and the accessory plug for the water pump stopped working within a week. I just finally got around to dropping it off at a service center to have those issues repaired. Otherwise, it is a nice saw with some great features for the part-time tile guy.
> 
> Just make sure you jump through the hoops to register the tool with Ridgid's lifetime service agreement program.


Yeah I forgot about assembly...ugh


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Yeah I forgot about assembly...ugh


Seriously, ugh. The ONLY reason we kept at it was because we were in the front yard of the customer's home, on the day the job was to start. We showed up with my old, smaller saw, and the HO had decided he wanted to switch the 18" tiles from straight cut to diagonal. My old saw could rip 18", but couldn't handle the longer point to point cross cuts. 

So I ran out and made the investment. Then we wasted half a morning putting it together. Well, I'm committed to it now! I'm certainly not putting another one together!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> Seriously, ugh. The ONLY reason we kept at it was because we were in the front yard of the customer's home, on the day the job was to start. We showed up with my old, smaller saw, and the HO had decided he wanted to switch the 18" tiles from straight cut to diagonal. My old saw could rip 18", but couldn't handle the longer point to point cross cuts.
> 
> So I ran out and made the investment. Then we wasted half a morning putting it together. Well, I'm committed to it now! I'm certainly not putting another one together!


I did mine in customers driveway too, how bad could it be? Put on a blade or something, ha ha ha.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

BTW they give you the extra water valve for a reason, I'm now using the "extra", but seriously I do like the saw


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine came assembled and slightly proven..


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I did mine in customers driveway too, how bad could it be? Put on a blade or something, ha ha ha.


It was mostly the collapsible wheel system below that was the frustrating part. I wish I still had the manual; I would upload a scan of it. Completely un-called for from a company that size that sells tools for a living.......eh.


----------

